
Donald Trump says 'no computer is safe' - cdvonstinkpot
http://www.theverge.com/2017/1/2/14143852/donald-trump-courier-safer-than-computer
======
Davidbrcz
This might be the most pertinent thing he has ever said. But when he says "If
you have something really important, write it out and have it delivered by
courier.", it is not entirely safe, one still need encryption because mail can
be intercepted.

~~~
shams93
Yeah when it comes to what the NSA may have, maybe no private key is
uncrackable. But sending things on paper, even if you use a cypher like the
Masons, multiple people have to know it for it to work, so its like having a
private key that is used by multiple people, also any cypher on paper would be
trivial for the NSA or other foreign NSA equivalents to crack, even easier
than a private key.

~~~
Davidbrcz
You are right. So keep the computers off the network and send an encrypted
flash drive with a key ? The latency will go through the roof but the
bandwidth might be acceptable

NB: I know that computers off the network can still leak information

------
defgeneric
Trump's stand on technology, crystallized into the "fat hacker" and computer-
expert son, is arguably his most accidentally good position.

The divergence of opinion on this between HN and reddit is also interesting.

------
shams93
If you intend on doing crime then really it is safer to not use computers for
the kind of fraud people like Trump do. In a democracy we demand
accountability, can be overcome the normal accounting rules and run the entire
us budget off the back of a napkin lol

~~~
shams93
The NSA would be able to see what he's doing, the kind of blanket surveillance
he wants would also catch his own wrongdoing, so he wants to do things Mafia
style

